# For Beginners: Information about Skilled Regional Sponsored 489 Visa



## zeekay (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi to all the 489 visa applicants and the rest of the Users of the EXPATFORUM.

Steps in applying for SRS - State Sponored 489 Visa;

1. Take IELTS General Test with no band less than 6.0 in all the modules. NO GOING AHEAD WITHOUT IELTS. 

2. Gather all your educational and experience documents and apply for relevant skills assessing authority. For example, if you are an Engineer, you need to send out all the mentioned documents to 'Engineers Australia' and get approved as an Engineer. 

3. The third step involves submission of Expression of Interest (EOI). Though it can be applied for after been approved for sponsorship by an Australian state but its favorable to apply at earliest. It will eliminate the chances of errors in EOI.

4. Apply for State Sponsorship. Australian states participate with Australian Immigration in sponsoring overseas skilled personnel who are in demand in a specific state. Be advised that each state may have different selection criteria and it is recommended to fully understand the pre-requisites of the state before going ahead. That way you won't waste your money and time.

5. After the receipt of the State Sponsorship Approval, you will be invited in your SkillSelect account to lodge your visa. There will be a link with the words 'Apply Visa', just click on it and proceed. It will direct you to 'ImmiAccount' where you will need to register yourself before going ahead for the lodgment. A credit or debit card is required because SkillSelect visas can only be lodged online. To register for ImmiAccount, 

6. After the payment is approved, you will receive a visa application copy, and acknowledgment letter and visa summary in your immiaccount and at nominated email address. Keep these docs for future correspondence with the DIBP. Following the payment approval, you will be directed to the main screen in your ImmiAccount where the progress can be checked. You will also see a checklist of the documents required with links 'Attach Document' in the front of every document requested.

7. Here starts the most annoying period, The Case Officer Allocation. For 489, the standard time for allocation varies from 3 to 7 weeks. Be patient and pray at all times. Be advised to save your personal email address in the 'Alert Preferences' section of your ImmiAccount. You will automatically receive a notification from ImmiAccount for any activity may take place. e.g CO Allocation, emails from CO etc. Also, regularly check the progress of your application by logging in to ImmiAccount.


Answers to the questions people mostly ask;

1. Submission of Expression of Interest without IELTS and Skills Assessment.
Ans; Not Possible.

2. Check on changing details frequently in EOI.
Ans; NO. You can change your details as many times you want. New submissions are not checked against the old ones in the EOI. For example, if somebody entered their work experience totalling 5 years on 15/03/2014 and updated it to 10 years on 16/08/2014, that is not something to be worried about. Though all the claims made on EOI should be supported with verifiable documentation at the time of visa lodgment. Failing to provide supporting materials may result in visa refusal. So be aware.

3. Work Experience Verification by DIBP.
Ans; Most of the people say that work experience gained from giant companies have less chances of being verified by the DIBP as compared to the trade fields like cooks, plumbers, electricians. I must say they are wrong. Its equal for people from any profession. Though the chances for work experience verification is less than 10 percent if a mountain of verifiable supporting documentation is uploaded.

4. Fees associated with SRS State Sponsored 489 visa.
Ans; IELTS; Varies for each Country
Skills Assessment; Varies for each Authority.
State Sponsorship Fee; Varies for each state. In my case, for NSW-Southern Inland was 700 Dollars.
Visa Application Fee; 3520 Dollars at this time.
Police Clearances
Health Exams; Varies

5. Supporting Documentation for 489 visa.
Ans; Both Attested and True scans of the documents are acceptable. Though attested documents are recommended.
Documents required; Passport Bio-Data Page, Birth Certificate, IELTS Certificate, Educational Documents, Skills Assessment, Experience Letters with payslips-contract letter-Duty Statements-Tax Return Docs, Police Clearance Certificates for all the countries you have lived in for 12 months or more, Health Exams, Family Tree, CV/Resume', Form-80.

6. Work experience Points.
Ans; Work experience points are awarded only for post qualification full-time and occupation relevant work. For example, if you have experience in cookery for 10 years and gained qualification when you were in the fifth year of job, you will be awarded points only for the experience gained after the date of courses completion. Defining relevant work; if you have a Diploma in Cookery and have experience in cookery, thats relevant and if you have the Cookery Diploma and have experience in gardening, thats irrelevant and you won't be awarded points for that.
* Be advised that there is a question in EOI and Visa Application 'Is the work relevant to your nominated occupation', you should only tick yes if you think the duties undertaken are relevant to your nominated profession otherwise do not expect any points.

7. About Health Examination.
Ans; There are two points where health exams can be undertaken. Before Visa lodgment or otherwise after receiving advise from your Case officer to do so. If you take your health exams after you have lodged your visa, it will slow down your visa processing (Outlined on DIBP website)

8. Procedure for undertaking Health exams.
Ans; Log into your ImmiAccount and go to the documents uploading page. you will see a link 'organise your health examination' somewhere in the middle of the page. Click on it and you will see a page opens into a new windoes. It will show your basic information with a link 'print refferal letter' down the page. Click on it and print your refferal letter. Make an appointment with DIBP panel physician and take the following documents on the appointment day; passport, printed refferal letter, Form-26 (to be signed in front of the physician), Form-160 (to be signed in front of the physician), Any medical history you may have. 

9. Providing incorrect answers.
Ans; Deliberately providing false information is a serious offense. If you have mistakenly provided false information, just fill out Form-1023 and upload it.

10. Minumum IELTS Band.
Ans; Required 6.0 in each module to be eligible for SkillSelect visas.

11. TRA Assessment Expiry.
Ans; TRA Assessment never expires. In other words its valid for life time.

12. Australian Values Statement.
Ans; To be printed and signed by each applicant aged 18 years and over.

13. Biometrics for 489 visas.
Ans; SRS 489 is not included in the biometrics program. Though its on the case officer discretion.

14. Skilled Regional Sponsored 489 visa conditions.
Ans; Must live in the sponsoring state/region for two years. Must work for 1 year out of the two in the sponsoring state/region.

15. Pathway to Permanent Residnecy.
Ans; Can apply for Permanent Residence Skilled-Regional visa (subclass 887) providing the condition outlined at question 14 has been met.

For any other questions, mail me without hindrance. Good Luck with your visas


----------



## Demesne (Sep 4, 2013)

You're amazing! Thank you


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Well done mate!


----------



## zeekay (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks guys. It feels great. Please share your experiences.


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Excellent compilation. Thanks buddy


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

absolutely fantastic post... ! Thanks for the details...


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

zeekay said:


> Thanks guys. It feels great. Please share your experiences.


Hi zeekay,

Thanks for your fantastic instruction for 489 visa.. I am very glad to see that we both have nearly same time line and we belong to same country and same region.
dear i have a little query regarding TRA skills assessment letter,

In their Letter they have mentioned that 
*"your diploma of associate engineer is equivalent to at least AQF certificate 3.
And
" your employment evidence meet the TRA requirements of working as Telecommunication Technician for a minimum of 3 years at a trade level and meets the currency requirements.
Please note that this letter does not represent formal accreditation of your skills and experience.
It is recommended that you contact DIBP to find out whether you may also need to seek Points Test Advise from TRA".
*
Now my brother i am very much confuse whether i should apply for another migration points advise(MPA) to TRA or not? Bcz TRA have only mentioned my 3 years work experience where as i have 8 years and 3 moths total experience in my nominated occupation for which i have also claimed point in my EIO/Visa application forms.
Now please guide me in this regard as you have passed through process already...
Thanks and God bless you.


----------



## zeekay (Mar 11, 2014)

bazidkhan said:


> Hi zeekay,
> 
> Thanks for your fantastic instruction for 489 visa.. I am very glad to see that we both have nearly same time line and we belong to same country and same region.
> dear i have a little query regarding TRA skills assessment letter,
> ...



Dear Bazid Khan,

Thanks for the prayers.

Looking at what you posted to me, you should not be worried at all. From my experience Migration Points Advice is not a mandatory requirement. In your post you wrote, 'recommended' and that means that its not a must. Even if you get one, CO would still assess the claimed points himself. MPA is a little help TRA provides to lazy COs for earning extra buck. Why waste 600 dollars on that.

Secondly, referring to your 8 years and 3 months of experience in the field, If the assessment letter says a minimum of 3 years of experience met, then its good because they used the word ''minimum'' and that means that TRA has accepted your total duration of experience as relevant and skilled. There should be a table on the assessment letter that outlines the specific results of their findings, check it out and post me again. If there has been 8 years experience accepted, then you are good to go. If it shows less than that, then i must say that you should look into the points test again and re-calculate the points you claimed.

Hope that helps ... 

Regards


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

HI Zeekay,

thanks for your worthy comments. now i am going to attach my letter copy so that you can read it and gave some expert opinion on my confusion that whether TRA have accepted my 8 years experience or not and whether CO will give me 15 points for my experience or not ? My experience and job was continous and in same govt company . Thanks


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

bazidkhan said:


> HI Zeekay,
> 
> thanks for your worthy comments. now i am going to attach my letter copy so that you can read it and gave some expert opinion on my confusion that whether TRA have accepted my 8 years experience or not and whether CO will give me 15 points for my experience or not ? My experience and job was continous and in same govt company . Thanks


Hi zeekay..
Where are you.. please come and give me your advices.. Thanks


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Bazid khan any news for 489


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

Pharma said:


> Hi Bazid khan any news for 489


No news dear. Just waiting for the CO advice and grant. Please inform if your CO communicates with you.


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Dear Sir/Madam,

This is RajeshKumar Selvaraj* .Last month i got a state sponsorship from Queensland and got a invitation from DIAC to apply for visa

Now i have few problems to apply for visa please advice me .

1. My Skill assessment was done by Migration Agent . Now i take over the following process . While applying in TRA my agent skipped one year of experience from 02/01/2007 to 27/11/2007 in the documentation. Unknowingly i included that experience also in my EOI. Now i have relevant documents to support that experience . Shall i proceed to apply for visa or wait for current invitation to lapse and create new EOI .Please advice me 

Iam looking forward to hearing from you soon

Thanks

RajeshKumar Selvaraj*


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> This is RajeshKumar Selvaraj* .Last month i got a state sponsorship from Queensland and got a invitation from DIAC to apply for visa
> 
> ...


Thanks
No Problem, you can open your EOI and and edit it any time when ever you want. there is already an option. But all these you can do until your are not invited by DIBP. So better for you is that you correct it according to your TRA assessment letter or other documents. Best of luck


----------



## tvm (Oct 5, 2013)

*Query regarding tra assesment*

HI,
First of all thanks for the valuable information. I am working as a cook. I am planning to apply for TRA Skills assesment. The problem is my salary is not paid through bank my company pays me in hand. So when I apply for TRA Assesment will it be a problem?.Also can u please suggest me what all documents should i send to prove my work experience? how do TRA verify the work experience will they call over the phone or will they come directly to the company? Can u please help me? Waiting for your response.

thanks,
TVM





zeekay said:


> Hi to all the 489 visa applicants and the rest of the Users of the EXPATFORUM.
> 
> Steps in applying for SRS - State Sponored 489 Visa;
> 
> ...


----------



## zeekay (Mar 11, 2014)

tvm said:


> HI,
> First of all thanks for the valuable information. I am working as a cook. I am planning to apply for TRA Skills assesment. The problem is my salary is not paid through bank my company pays me in hand. So when I apply for TRA Assesment will it be a problem?.Also can u please suggest me what all documents should i send to prove my work experience? how do TRA verify the work experience will they call over the phone or will they come directly to the company? Can u please help me? Waiting for your response.
> 
> thanks,
> TVM



Hello Friend,

You are welcome. First of all, TRA has nothing to do with your salary being paid in cash, on tax or through a bank. It is the Department of Immigration that is concerned about and request for a stack of documentation in order to assess your application for visa. The list of documents they require include, but not limited to; Pay Slips, Tax Return Docs, Bank statements where the salaries were deposited, experience letters, promotion letters, employee records etc etc.

Secondly, its on the discretion of TRA if the guys sitting there verify experience documentation or not but mostly they don't. "TRA personnel do not physically visit a workplace." I would strongly advise you not to provide any false or misleading documentation because Immi officers are trained to catch anything fishy. That way you get banned to re-apply for 3 years onwards.

The best advise i can give you is to sweat yourself hard for IELTS and try and gain 8.0 each in each module. That way you won't need to show any experience or be worried about the verification process gone wrong - that often happens.

Good luck.


----------



## tvm (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi,

thanks for the info. My documents are genuine. for the evidence of experience i can provide appointment letter, experience letters, promotion letters, copy of company id card, salary slips or certificates(need to check with my employer). My salary is not taxable as I earn very less. so how can i show tax return documents. and also employee records that are maintained by the employer how can we show as an evidence as the employer is not ready to provide those documents as it is against company policy.

Also can u please suggest me any other documents which i can provide as proof of exp other than those listed above.

Secondly the IELTS part, can u please explain it because i have checked in the sites of immigration about that information but i couldnt able to find it. I am looking for 489 SS visa and each state has got its own eligibility requirements. South australia needs 2 years of work exp for cooks. and all other states require 5 + years. i am eligible to apply only for south australaian STATE SPONSORSHIP as i have only 3.5 years of exp.

Also i have a valid IELTS but it is academic. my scores are L -9, R -7.5, W- 7, S-7
is it ok?
waiting for your reply.




zeekay said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> You are welcome. First of all, TRA has nothing to do with your salary being paid in cash, on tax or through a bank. It is the Department of Immigration that is concerned about and request for a stack of documentation in order to assess your application for visa. The list of documents they require include, but not limited to; Pay Slips, Tax Return Docs, Bank statements where the salaries were deposited, experience letters, promotion letters, employee records etc etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## tvm (Oct 5, 2013)

HI
As u said if I score 8 bands in each module for ielts i will get 20 points. for my age i get 30 points for education 10 points as i have done 3 year diploma. so all together it comes around 60 points and for the SS 10 POINTS. So is it ok not to claim points for work experience? If i dont claim points for work exp will DIAC ask more proof such as bank statements and tax documents as evidence of exp? I can provide all the other documents such as joining letter,relieving letter, exp letter, promotion and increment letters,salary certificates etc. 



tvm said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for the info. My documents are genuine. for the evidence of experience i can provide appointment letter, experience letters, promotion letters, copy of company id card, salary slips or certificates(need to check with my employer). My salary is not taxable as I earn very less. so how can i show tax return documents. and also employee records that are maintained by the employer how can we show as an evidence as the employer is not ready to provide those documents as it is against company policy.
> 
> ...


----------



## navidex (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Zeekay,

Very nice and informative post. I am about to apply for 489 Regional Sponsorship as I already have NT nomination and EOI invitation. Please advise that I have lived and worked in UK for almost 2 years but I dont have Police Clearance certificate from there and now there is no way for me to get it. So would it be a problem if I dont provide it and you stated Family Tree in required documents, what exactly is that document?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

navidex said:


> Hi Zeekay,
> 
> Very nice and informative post. I am about to apply for 489 Regional Sponsorship as I already have NT nomination and EOI invitation. Please advise that I have lived and worked in UK for almost 2 years but I dont have Police Clearance certificate from there and now there is no way for me to get it. So would it be a problem if I dont provide it and you stated Family Tree in required documents, what exactly is that document?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


hello... could you please update your timeline? Also, there is a thread for NT applicants, if you could reply on that as well... all NT applicants are gathered there!


----------



## vb112233 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Can i lodge for EOI now*



Pharma said:


> Hi Bazid khan any news for 489


Hi I have assessment and IELTS 6 in each in hand.
When can i lodge EOI and how to see which state is open, as here I saw many got invitation. Please suggest me..


----------



## zeekay (Mar 11, 2014)

vb112233 said:


> Hi I have assessment and IELTS 6 in each in hand.
> When can i lodge EOI and how to see which state is open, as here I saw many got invitation. Please suggest me..



Hello friend,

If you have had your skills assessment and other documents received and ready, you can lodge EOI anytime either before or after you are invited by any state. My advice is; Fill in the EOI and do not submit it until you have received invitation from a state. That way you'll have plenty of time to fill in your expression correctly. 

The following links will land you in the state sponsored visa pages;

SRS 489 VISA - Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)
SRS 190 VISA - Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)

Here are the Australian States' direct links to the required pages;

AUSTRALIAN CAPITAL TERRITORY - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future
NEW SOUTH WALES - Visas & migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
NORTHERN TERRITORY - Pathways through Business & Skilled Migration - Australia's Northern Territory
QUEENSLAND - Home | Migration Queensland
SOUTH AUSTRALIA - https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/
TASMANIA - Migrating to Tasmania
VICTORIA - Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria
WESTERN AUSTRALIA - http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Pages/LivingInWesternAustralia.aspx


----------



## zeekay (Mar 11, 2014)

navidex said:


> Hi Zeekay,
> 
> Very nice and informative post. I am about to apply for 489 Regional Sponsorship as I already have NT nomination and EOI invitation. Please advise that I have lived and worked in UK for almost 2 years but I dont have Police Clearance certificate from there and now there is no way for me to get it. So would it be a problem if I dont provide it and you stated Family Tree in required documents, what exactly is that document?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Navid,

Police Clearance is mandatory for all the applicants to provide to the DIBP but only for the places where the applicant has lived in for 12 months or more. You are required to provide it by law, or provide an explanation of the circumstances why aren't you able to get it.

Here is the link to apply for UK PCC. You may already know about it; www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

Even if unfortunately you have disturbed past that barres you from going ahead, you should explain it to the DIBP. Prior to putting your money on risk of losing because of some pitfalls, i would advise to consult a registered agent to assist you in preparing your file. Further, If you think you might be prevented from being granted Aus Visa because of your past, you should visit this link; Character and police certificate requirements

Hope that helps.


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi zeekay. 
Hope you are fine. Can you please tell me that are you offshore or onshore applicant. Any response from the CO?


----------



## zeekay (Mar 11, 2014)

bazidkhan said:


> Hi zeekay.
> Hope you are fine. Can you please tell me that are you offshore or onshore applicant. Any response from the CO?



Hello BazidKhan,

I am offshore! 25th of March was the day i was assigned with my CO. During that time we have had a multiple of correspondence about different documents and issues in regards to my history in Australia (I've spent in 6.5 years before). The last email i received was as; "Your application currently is going through assessment". That email has gotten me in dilemma because it has already been 2.5 months and "STILL UNDERGOING ASSESSMENT"? Don't understand that! 

AND, I have not even received the "DELAY EMAIL"! So, why such a delay?

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## tvm (Oct 5, 2013)

hi Zeekay,

Sorry to disturb u again.
It will be very helpful if u reply for my query.

As u said if I score 8 bands in each module for ielts i will get 20 points. for my age i get 30 points for education 10 points as i have done 3 year diploma. so all together it comes around 60 points and for the SS 10 POINTS. So is it ok not to claim points for work experience? If i dont claim points for work exp will DIAC ask more proof such as bank statements and tax documents as evidence of exp? I can provide all the other documents such as joining letter,relieving letter, exp letter, promotion and increment letters,salary certificates etc.

thanks





zeekay said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> 
> You are welcome. First of all, TRA has nothing to do with your salary being paid in cash, on tax or through a bank. It is the Department of Immigration that is concerned about and request for a stack of documentation in order to assess your application for visa. The list of documents they require include, but not limited to; Pay Slips, Tax Return Docs, Bank statements where the salaries were deposited, experience letters, promotion letters, employee records etc etc.
> ...


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

zeekay said:


> Hello BazidKhan,
> 
> I am offshore! 25th of March was the day i was assigned with my CO. During that time we have had a multiple of correspondence about different documents and issues in regards to my history in Australia (I've spent in 6.5 years before). The last email i received was as; "Your application currently is going through assessment". That email has gotten me in dilemma because it has already been 2.5 months and "STILL UNDERGOING ASSESSMENT"? Don't understand that!
> 
> ...


Hmmmm it's ok. As I understand your case is very strong compared to mine. However some COs ask for more information and details while others don't ask. Other issues are that some times Pakistani goes under longer security check which causes delay. 
As one of our colleague Mr gkumar got his grant on last 6 June as we have applied for visa on same dates. . 
But still I am hoping my grant early inshallah Bcz as I have gotten the delay email. From which I guess that all my documents are complete and after some security check i will get my grant insh.
And June last and July mid is soo important regarding our grants. Are you from peshawer and doing what? Regards bazid khan


----------



## zeekay (Mar 11, 2014)

tvm said:


> hi Zeekay,
> 
> Sorry to disturb u again.
> It will be very helpful if u reply for my query.
> ...



Hi TVM,

As long as i get time to sit on my computer, you are most welcome to ask as many as questions you wish. We are here to help each other bro.

Now, the points you have outlined above are all correct if it comes to scoring by a CO. There is one thing that you should get information about. You have mentioned that you have done a 3 years Diploma, you should check with an appropriate assessing authority (VETASSES or TRADES RECOGNITION AUSTRALIA) whether it is a recognizable qualification under the criteria set by the authorities for assessments. As far as i know, most of the 3 years diplomas are successfully recognized and fulfill the criteria of AQF Certificate III qualification in Australia. An Australian certificate III or its equivalent overseas qualification secures 10 points.

If you secure 60 or 70 points without claiming your experience points, you do not need to show any experience evidences as long as it is not mandatory pertaining to your occupation. But from my experience, any work references you disclose to an assessing authority must be provided with evidences to the DIBP regardless of its necessity. Verification Chances; Not sure but less than 1%.


----------



## rareking (Jul 8, 2014)

zeekay said:


> Thanks guys. It feels great. Please share your experiences.


Thanks for sharing, well written experience. 

I have one question for everybody in 489 --- If you have 489, is it a disadvantage for an employer to hire you knowing that you only have a provisional visa? Are employers even worry about that? 

Cheers!


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi All.
My struggle and waiting has come to end...
And got my 489 visa grant yesterday on 8th july 14.
thanks to all of you specially Zeekay...
I pray for all who are waiting for their grants,,
best of luck to all.


----------



## zeekay (Mar 11, 2014)

bazidkhan said:


> Hi All.
> My struggle and waiting has come to end...
> And got my 489 visa grant yesterday on 8th july 14.
> thanks to all of you specially Zeekay...
> ...



Woohooooo!!! My heartiest congratulations to you and your family brother. Its a great new and i must say, your file was a bit stronger than me! I am still waiting for the decision bcoz there are some employer verifications going on at the moment. Anyway, have a great life ahead. I am sure you will love Australia. God Bless you bro.


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

zeekay said:


> Woohooooo!!! My heartiest congratulations to you and your family brother. Its a great new and i must say, your file was a bit stronger than me! I am still waiting for the decision bcoz there are some employer verifications going on at the moment. Anyway, have a great life ahead. I am sure you will love Australia. God Bless you bro.


Thanks for such great wishes. Inshallah you will get your visa soon. 
BTW can you tell which state you will go after grant of visa. Thanks


----------



## zeekay (Mar 11, 2014)

bazidkhan said:


> Thanks for such great wishes. Inshallah you will get your visa soon.
> BTW can you tell which state you will go after grant of visa. Thanks



New South Wales


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

Bro...nice post...
I have got some questions.
I am a military engineer working since 2001 in military. But I have done my BSc in Civil Engg in 2010. I have done my Combat engineering course in 2003 and afterthat( from 2003-2006) i was responsible for various engineering jobs.
Now, how much years of experiene I should consider? is it from 2003 or after the BSc Degree? My job experice from 2003 is closely related to NOC 233211( Civil engg).


----------



## navidex (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello zeekay,

Firstof all congratulation to Brother BazidKhan  . I have gone through to get my UK PCC through acro which you also advised (thanks for that). I have submitted my 489 application for NT to DIBP, got my CO allocated as well. So far she has asked my for my CV and medicals which I went through and both docs are uploaded on my Immiaccount. Please advise how much long do they take to make a decision. Is my CO asking me for medicals a good sign 

Thanks


----------



## navidex (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello,

Anyone care to respond on the above. Thanks


----------



## Shafiul (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi Zeekay,

Thanks for your wonderful post. Recently, I have applied for Visa Sub-class 489 for NSW orana region and it is under assessment with the CO. I had a little query. I heard that for 489 visa, some facilities are not available till it got mature for PR. Is it true? What are the restricted facilities? Is there any way to overcome this? Please let me, know. For your information, I got 55 points without the regional sponsorship. After having the sponsorship, My points became 65. Is it possible for looking for a new visa application for 190.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Shafiul said:


> Hi Zeekay,
> 
> Thanks for your wonderful post. Recently, I have applied for Visa Sub-class 489 for NSW orana region and it is under assessment with the CO. I had a little query. I heard that for 489 visa, some facilities are not available till it got mature for PR. Is it true? What are the restricted facilities? Is there any way to overcome this? Please let me, know. For your information, I got 55 points without the regional sponsorship. After having the sponsorship, My points became 65. Is it possible for looking for a new visa application for 190.


489 is a regional visa for 4 years...and you need to have 2 years of stay and 1 year of experience in non metropolitan area....only then you will be eligible for PR visa.....yes you can lodge isa for 190 as well, which is better than 489.Therefore, choice will be yours.


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

zeekay said:


> Hi to all the 489 visa applicants and the rest of the Users of the EXPATFORUM.
> 
> Steps in applying for SRS - State Sponored 489 Visa;
> 
> ...


thanks for your clarification...even i filed my EOI and waiting for sponsorship from NSW regions ...Can you please provide me you contact number or facebook ID or mail ID for further clarifications


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

Which region is better in the following for industrial opportunities ...

Southern inland,Northern inland,Orana,Murray and south coast having 60 points in skill select ,applied for EOI....489 skilled visa


----------



## Zubayer (Dec 27, 2013)

zeekay said:


> Hi to all the 489 visa applicants and the rest of the Users of the EXPATFORUM.
> 
> Steps in applying for SRS - State Sponored 489 Visa;
> 
> ...


Thanks for such a great writing.


----------



## F150 (Nov 6, 2014)

bazidkhan said:


> Hi zeekay,
> 
> Thanks for your fantastic instruction for 489 visa.. I am very glad to see that we both have nearly same time line and we belong to same country and same region.
> dear i have a little query regarding TRA skills assessment letter,
> ...


Dear bazidkhan,

First of all congratulations on your visa grant.

I am also looking to initiate the process for skill assessment but very much confused. I need your help to clear my confusion. I have a DAE in Automobile and working in my field for 7 years. Someone told me that DAE from Pakistan is not acceptable by TRA. I am really confused as I don't want my application to get rejected and waste my money.

Please guide my if you only had dae or higher qualification.
what documsnts you attached with your application, as I read guidelines they asked for course content syllabus etc..

I will highly appreciate if you guide me in this regard.

JazakAllah..


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I have few questions regarding 489 visa but before that I would also like to provide you all the information regarding my case.

1. My Date of birth is 12th August 1974 (40 years)
2. I have done Masters in Computers applications
3. I have already given IELTS (Reading 8.5 Speaking 7.5 Listening 7 and Writing 7 bands )
4. My Skill assessment has come positive under ANZcode 263111 (System Engineer/network engineer)
5.I have shown experience of more than 8 years but in Assessment from ACS it says from 2007 onwards my job is relative. (They have deducted around 2 years god knows why as all my education is before this job. 
6. My wife's real sister is Australian citizen.

So as per my calculation I get below mentioned points

AGE = 15
Education = 15
Experience = 10
IELTS = 10

So it make 50

Now my questions are as following


1. Is my point calculation correct ?

2. Can my wife's real sister sponsor me (obviously my wife will also go along with me)

3. She lives in Victoria so is there any specific place where she has to be (any specific zip code) so that she can sponsor me.

4 . Do I have to do job under my skillset (Which I have mentioned in assessment) only or can I do any job for one year before I apply for PR.

5. Can I live in same area or not where she lives.

6.If I go by state sponsor ship route then how to and where to check whether Victoria has my skillset open now because I think my consultant either has no knowledge or is bluffing me he says that time period is closed when we can apply for this anzcode and will open in three months or so. Please let me know how to check wether skillset is open now and where to check

7. If I go for state sponsorship then can I live anywhere in Victoria or it has be specific zip code. If it is specific zip code (area) then where can I find which areas I have to live.

Please let me know if you need any further information



I will really appreciate you efforts for answering my queries

Thanks in advance
Sunil


----------



## pindite (Nov 7, 2014)

*fahad*

Hi bazidkhan ,i am from pk too want to know how to pay 3520 dollars through credit card or debit card ,,,how u guys did it


----------



## maarinata (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello, I am a Lecturer and I have my Skill Assessment completed. My Brother in Law lives in Melbourne. I have scored overall 7 bands in IELST but have 6.5 in one module. Can my BIL sponsor me under 489 visa? Am I eligible? Thanks.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

The system won't pick Debit cards, so try either Credit Card or a much cheaper option a ICICI or HDFC Forex Travel Card. It would save you the service tax and transaction charges.


----------



## virsadih (Dec 6, 2014)

*Time Frame*

Hello Everyone 

Could you please share your processing time for 489 visa, from EOI to visa grant?

Thanks!


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

I think there is a christmas break for next two weeks. Good luck everyone in the new year.


----------



## kamal.bernard (Jun 7, 2014)

zeekay said:


> Hi to all the 489 visa applicants and the rest of the Users of the EXPATFORUM.
> 
> Steps in applying for SRS - State Sponored 489 Visa;
> 
> ...


Dear Expat 

Please tell me if i can tick mark two visa option like for e.g 190 and 489 visa
thanks
kamal


----------



## bala2705 (Feb 28, 2015)

*challenges in 489 visa*

Hi,
It was very nicely written on the process in a direct way, thanks for your efforts.

I need some guidance on 489 class. I got my vetassess report positive, but unfortunately they considered my work experience from 2 companies only out of 6, I submitted for 10+ years of experience and I don't have any clue how it was done by assessing authority. So I got my work experience counted for 2 Y 11 M only and deprived of required points to be eligible for 190 class visa (PR). Hence I have the option of 489 only now.

Can you please tell me the major difference the 489 visa has from other PR visas, will there be less preference for employers to consider 489 class migrants to PR migrants , non eligibility of any govt concessions on health, schooling etc.,? Any Difference in wages paid to 489 migrants that of PR migrants and in income tax policies? Possibility of getting PR after two years of stay? 

What are the other potential differences and challenges 489 class migrants would face??

Hope to get your guidance please.

Regards
Bala.



zeekay said:


> Hi to all the 489 visa applicants and the rest of the Users of the EXPATFORUM.
> 
> Steps in applying for SRS - State Sponored 489 Visa;
> 
> ...


----------



## Py77 (Apr 3, 2015)

*489 Visa*

Hi sir, i just want to clrify something about having a 489 Visa, i know it is valid until 4 years, but can i apply PR after residing on the nominated region for 2 years and have worked for 1 year out the the 2 years? What would be the entitlements of having a temporary visa?is it true that school fees is more higher if ur holding a temporary visa? And no health care benefits? And cant mortgage a house as well? I would greatly appreciate if ul give me my enlightenment on this matter. Thanks a million
Best regards,

Py77


----------



## msandhu (Jul 2, 2014)

hi all,

I got 489 visa (Family Sponser) and was looking the way to get pr after 2 years. I got option of 887 visa through which i can get PR. 

My Quest.: 

1) If there any chance in coming next 2 years about the closing of this 887 visa or changing of any rule of this 887 visa?

2) What if? this 887 visa gets closed by government, then what will be the options for the visa holder 489? 

Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## ARJUNGANGULAKUNTI (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi,

My Brother stays in melbourne but for my profession sound technician,i am eligible for state sponsorship(south australia).So sponsorship from my brother is applicable for this visa and will i get points for that,


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



Huss81 said:


> absolutely fantastic post... ! Thanks for the details...


Kindly let me know once you will get the visa, is it necessary to inform the State that I have been sponsored? Also Once I will get the visa ,can I do my first visit to Australia for couple of weeks and come back 6 month later. Is it necessary to inform this to state? , as they have mentioned that when ever change our address , we may have to inform them.


----------



## vinhhaichau (May 15, 2015)

zeekay said:


> Hi to all the 489 visa applicants and the rest of the Users of the EXPATFORUM.
> 
> Steps in applying for SRS - State Sponored 489 Visa;
> 
> ...



Hi zeekay,

Thanks for your information,
I would like to know 
1. when you tick 489 subclass automatic in EOI which issue 100 invitation per round, 200/ a month. This way seem take sort time if I got 55+10 point while cut off now 60 points for 489 (round 8/5/2015)
2. apply direct for regional and waiting for nomination invite, then waiting for approval processing time, and you might reject in future. 
what different between 1 and 2, which should be better?


----------



## waqar_2817 (May 23, 2015)

*wiki*

HI,
I have a problem with my immi form submission
I got invitation on EOI on 489 skilled sponsored(from my relative already in Victoria not state sponsored).
When I calculate fee of my self,wife and three kids it appears around 8000 AUD. However,it appears another 720 AUD in drop down when calculate at visa calculator on immi site.Can any one guide me how many I have to pay.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Friends,please help, my brother is an citizen of aus, can i still apply this regional sub class 489 now ? my unit group is 262311 .7yrs IT experience,with IELTS Scores above 6 .experts please advice/help .Thanks!


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

*Enquiry regarding partner skill- Visa 489*

Hi All,

I need an information regarding partner skill assessment.

My wife is the primary applicant for the Australian visa 489.

Her points are as follows,

Age - 30 points
education- 15 points
relative sponsor - 10 points
Work Experience - 4 years - ICT Business Analyst - 0 points
Ielts - Competent English - 0 points.

So totally she have 55 points out 60 .

Will I able to sponsor her 5 points ?

My Qualifications are as follows,

Bacherlor Degree in Computer Science - 2004 july - july2007 passed out (India, Madras university)

Masters in Information Technology -2007 october- 2009 november passed out (Anna University)

From 2010 june to 2012 August I worked as System Engineer. Total work Experience 2yr 2months.

Again,

Masters in Computer Security - 2012 september to 2014 november (Paris, France). Received Degree on April 2015.



Now I need to know will I able to sponsor her 5 points ? kindly advise me on this topic. Thank you.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Can somebody explain, how much time does it take to get invitation, once you send a application for 489, to South Aus.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I got invited for 489 almost a week ago and now I'm about to submit my online application for 489 Visa. 
Just would like to confirm few things before I submit my application:

a) During my EOI, I didn't put any work experience as I was not claiming points for Work Experience. However, during my online visa application steps, they ask for "Employment history for the past 10 years". Should I leave it blank here or not as I am not claiming points for work experience?..I did have more than 2 years of work experience in Australia during my student visa where I worked different jobs but they were not related to my nominated occupation.

Please advise as I do not want to put wrong information because I previously didn't claim points on my work experience and didn't mention any work there too..

Also, what are the chances of employment verification/reference checks if you're not claiming points on work experience but you do mention that work?.

Please share your experience.
Thanks you in advance.


----------



## bala2705 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi,

Congratulations for the invite.

Please note the following points for your queries from my knowledge:

1. Whether we claim points for employment or not, we have to mention the employment details in the Visa Application. Hence, don't leave it blank as you must have provided your employment details in the skills assessment application (during stage 1).

2. I strongly suggest to provide the same details that you have provided in Stage 1.

3. Provide the employment details for which you have all the necessary testimonials such as offer letter, appointment letter, pay slips etc., so that you can produce it whenever you are asked to do so.

4. During Visa application, generally, employment verification may not happen as it would have been done during Stage 1 for issuing the skills assessment report. But we cannot write off the chance of re-verification if the Immigration office feels to do it, as we cant control it. So please stay positive as you are almost done to get a visa, so submit your visa application ASAP and prepare yourself to fly to Australia.

All the best. 

Bala.




red_man said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got invited for 489 almost a week ago and now I'm about to submit my online application for 489 Visa.
> Just would like to confirm few things before I submit my application:
> ...


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

bala2705 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations for the invite.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response Bala.

My skill assessment did not require any work experience. I did it from CPA.

However, I understand that I do not have to lie that's why I'm a bit concerned that I didn't put any work experience on my EOI (because it was not relevant and I was not claiming points for that) but on visa application I'm thinking of putting all the work experience whether relevant or not. But is that going to be an issue if I haven't mentioned anything work in EOI and now I'm mentioning it in my online visa application?..

Thanks once again cheers!


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

i wana asess my skills and qualification from TRA i am from pakistan how manyb chances i have to sucessful in my case i have DAE in mechanical from pakistan


----------



## shahzadms (Nov 13, 2015)

*vertassess nagative*

Dear Sir,

i have IT system engineers holding 21 yrs sound background, also diploma in software engineering and PGD of 2 yrs but no bachelors.

i start immigration process through one of consultant in india. ACS results positive recevied .

we proceed to dibp/vertassess to get point advisory, and result is negative. which means they did not recognize my diplomas.

now agent suggest i cant apply 189/190 as i did not get 60 qualify points. so he ask me you can proceed with 489 visa nominee or state sponsor with ielts 7 bands which give me 60 qualify points.

they say below to me
======================================
cannot be recognised by VETASSESS for the purposes of awarding points for qualifications under the General Skilled Migration Points Test as:
•	the qualification does not lend itself to comparison to a qualification on the AQF
•	At the time of award the awarding institute and/or the qualification was not recognised by the relevant authorities in the country of award
•	'this is a trade proficiency level qualification and cannot be compared to a formal qualification on the AQF 
========================================

now can you advise is it really true we cant proceed 189/190, 2nd is this agent error or mistake. what should i do probably

i am seeking your precious advise recommandation on this case

regards
shahzadms


----------



## Rere1988 (Nov 15, 2015)

zeekay said:


> Hi to all the 489 visa applicants and the rest of the Users of the EXPATFORUM.
> 
> Steps in applying for SRS - State Sponored 489 Visa;
> 
> ...


Hi, I wonder if i have to work as my nominated professional occupation or any work I get in the region? Thanks for answering.


----------



## Rere1988 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi, I wonder if I have to work as my nominated professional occupation or any job in the regional area?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Rere1988 said:


> Hi, I wonder if I have to work as my nominated professional occupation or any job in the regional area?


You can work in any occupation.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

shahzadms said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> i have IT system engineers holding 21 yrs sound background, also diploma in software engineering and PGD of 2 yrs but no bachelors.
> 
> ...


If you receive positive skills assesment from ACS then why you are going to VETASSES now ?


----------



## shahzadms (Nov 13, 2015)

Sir

it is suggested advice by agent lawyer consultant

now i am bit confused such situation


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> shahzadms said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sir,
> ...


I'm guessing he went through RPL route with ACS, and tried to get VETASSESS to assess his educational qualification (for points). So it makes sense that he lacks points for 189/190 and that the only option is to get 489 state sponsorship to make it to 60 points.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Appledeuce said:


> I'm guessing he went through RPL route with ACS, and tried to get VETASSESS to assess his educational qualification (for points). So it makes sense that he lacks points for 189/190 and that the only option is to get 489 state sponsorship to make it to 60 points.


What is RPL ?


----------



## mangau (Nov 20, 2015)

venkatfcb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need an information regarding partner skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Your case is similar mine.
My partner has foreigner degree in IT field with 5 years exp . He did skill assessment and get IELTS 6.0. Then i get 5 points for partner.


----------



## meenuvishnu (Nov 23, 2015)

hi,

i got my state government sponsorship from NT. i have claimed points for my phD but am yet to comlete my viva so can i apply for my visa before my viva


----------



## meenuvishnu (Nov 23, 2015)

hi,

i got my state government sponsorship from NT. i have claimed points for my phD but am yet to comlete my viva so can i apply for my visa before my viva


----------



## dilshadbrar (Dec 7, 2015)

zeekay said:


> Hi to all the 489 visa applicants and the rest of the Users of the EXPATFORUM.
> 
> Steps in applying for SRS - State Sponored 489 Visa;
> 
> ...


Hello zeekay,

I am thinking to apply 489 visa. Just a quick question?
Can I go for medical and PCC before asked by CO, as this process takes a while?
Thanks in advance
Dilshad


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dilshadbrar said:


> Hello zeekay, I am thinking to apply 489 visa. Just a quick question? Can I go for medical and PCC before asked by CO, as this process takes a while? Thanks in advance Dilshad


Yes you can. Need to generate hapID, you can search forum for detailed instructions.


----------



## dilshadbrar (Dec 7, 2015)

Doe PCC has to be in certain time period before applying 489 visa or case taken by CO?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dilshadbrar said:


> Doe PCC has to be in certain time period before applying 489 visa or case taken by CO?


Either when requested by CO or you can get before, but your Initial entry date will be a year since either medicals or since Pcc, whichever is earlier.


----------



## dilshadbrar (Dec 7, 2015)

What you mean by initial entry date?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dilshadbrar said:


> What you mean by initial entry date?


Once visa is approved (granted) you are given a timeframe within which you must enter the country. 

This applies to sc189, 190 and i think 489 (maybe other visas too - nut cant comment in it)


----------



## dilshadbrar (Dec 7, 2015)

The thing is that I am in US right now and PPC take around3-4 months so I am just worried like should I apply for PPC earlier or should I wait for CO?
Because I have read in forum that you can keep your documents ready.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dilshadbrar said:


> The thing is that I am in US right now and PPC take around3-4 months so I am just worried like should I apply for PPC earlier or should I wait for CO? Because I have read in forum that you can keep your documents ready.


Apply now.

I had to wait for 3 months for the US pcc... 

Are you US perm. Resident or citizen?


----------



## dilshadbrar (Dec 7, 2015)

No, I am on work visa and Indian citizen.
I have applied for CDR in fast track, when should be ecpect my result from Engineers Australia(like within how many days)?
Once I recieved my CDR, I was thinking to apply for PCC as it takes time.
Also, once I have invitation and I apply for Visa 489, then only I can go for medical?
Is your visa approved or not yet?

thanks


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

dilshadbrar said:


> No, I am on work visa and Indian citizen.
> I have applied for CDR in fast track, when should be ecpect my result from Engineers Australia(like within how many days)?
> Once I recieved my CDR, I was thinking to apply for PCC as it takes time.
> Also, once I have invitation and I apply for Visa 489, then only I can go for medical?
> ...


My suggestion is to apply for FBI clearance ASAP, as you know it takes a lot of time.
Good luck


----------



## vkaushal (Jun 24, 2014)

Pls suggest will we get education and health/Medical benifits as we r going on 489 visa SA.My daughter is going to complete 12 this year so she will be looking for College straight way.
Regards,
Vandana 
Delhi


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

vkaushal said:


> Pls suggest will we get education and health/Medical benifits as we r going on 489 visa SA.My daughter is going to complete 12 this year so she will be looking for College straight way.
> Regards,
> Vandana
> Delhi


No...you have to pay fees as an International student and also no helth/medical benifits.


----------



## Cacii (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Anyone knows what 'demonstrate strong, substantial and current links to Tasmania' means?

Thanks


----------



## rajatkchugh (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi.. Kindly suggest the time frame South australia take to aend invite in state sponsorship scenario


----------



## MariaAustralia (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey that's great Info....
i just needed a clarification on something:
I passed a 3 yr full time Hotel Mgmnt Course in 2001. Since then I have about 10- 12 odd years of cooking experience. Recently last month I got a Certificate IV (CHEF); the I have 2 documents 1 is a Certificate 4 & the other says that it is a recognition of prior learning.... I'm a little confused.... do i still need a Skills assessment from the TRA.... Moreover an agent i contacted mentioned that 3yrs work experience would be needed post receiving the Certificate4...Lost In this matter...Please assisst!!!


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Can you please post steps for applying for 489 FS simillarly


zeekay said:


> Hi to all the 489 visa applicants and the rest of the Users of the EXPATFORUM.
> 
> Steps in applying for SRS - State Sponored 489 Visa;
> 
> ...


----------



## DanAli (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi guys, you guys are very helpful. I have been reading all threads. 

I have got 489 visa yesterday and I am wondering how many days do I have to move in a region cos It's not written on grant letter? 

Also recommendation which region has better employment opportunities? I can go all states. 

Your response is heartily appreciated! ?


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Very good piece of information. Thank You. I get lots of help from here and my visa process is going smoothly.
My timelines are:-
........................................................
312911 (489 SS Queensland) | PTE 19-MAY-2015 (L84 R90 W90 S69) | VETASSESS 28-MAY2016 | EOI Submitted(70 pts) 1-JUNE 2016 | Queensland Contact 6-JUNE 2016 | Queensland Nomination 17-JUNE 2016| Invite on EOI 17-JUNE 2016 | Visa Lodged 21-June 2016 | Nepal PCC 21-JUN 2016 | Med 23-JUN 2016 | CO - Waiting | Grant - Waiting |


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello everyone,I have received invitation to apply VISA 489, please confirm next steps as I have few questions:

1) Shall i apply by clicking on apply visa icon in my skill select account ?
2) Whats the use of immi account ?
3) I filed by EOI including my spouse and go invitation from SA too, as she is pregnant when shall we inform CO about it ?
4) How to include our new born child into it ?
5) My last date of applying is mid sept and we are expecting baby by mid Oct. If we inform when CO get assigned then he may only give 28 days for baby passport, birth certificate etc. With baby being just born, its challenging to take him to passport office for passport ...CAN CO give a larger widow ?
6) When to pay visa fees ?
7) Does addition of new born will also cost additionally?
8) do we have to show any financial evidence too ?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey Guys - do kids need PCC...whats the age limit?

Thanks


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hey Guys - do kids need PCC...whats the age limit?
> 
> Thanks


No need PCC for kids.


----------



## edmc (Aug 2, 2016)

*489 Visa*

Hi,

I have recently applied for 489 visa and have received ACS clearance yesterday with 9+ years of experience. I would like to know what is the fees I would be expected to pay for my kids studies, they are aged 8 and 6. 

Could not get clear details online.

Help in this regard will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ema- (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.
Just quick question: if the applicant has different degree in different programs, e,g: the bachelor is in computer, the recent master is in Biotech, without employment experience in biotech field, does that work to apply for this visa? or still early need more experience in the chosen field then they can apply?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

edmc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently applied for 489 visa and have received ACS clearance yesterday with 9+ years of experience. I would like to know what is the fees I would be expected to pay for my kids studies, they are aged 8 and 6.
> 
> ...


School fee varies from state to state...for SA I had written to the education dept and appended pls see the response i received:

For Official Use Only

Dear 

As you are applying for a 489 visa and providing any dependent children will be on the same visa, then here in South Australia, they are classed as local citizens for purposes of their education at a South Australian Government School. 

Once you arrive in Adelaide and have found accommodation, you need to approach the government school nearest this address and enrol your daughter.

You will need to show them a copy of your visa, a copy of your daughter’s and your passports and any school reports from your home country for your daughter.

They will then enrol her, but if they feel she will need English language support and they do not offer it at their school, they will advise you of the name of the school that she will be able to attend.

The same processes will then apply. You would then only be required to pay the local school fees which can range between AUD$190 and AUD$920 per year per child depending on the year level and the school.

Hopefully the above helps!
All the best!!!


----------



## Norah1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi friends, I'm a new member in Accounting area. I'm wondering that when apply visa 489 state regional sponsor, almost states require to have job offer before apply state sponsor application, is it right? I applied EOI but still looking for a job in regional area as their requirements. Do you know any state accept application without job offer? I appreciate for your help. Thanks so much.

Another concern is that I would like to have skill assessment for my Bachelor degree which was gained from my country, but CPA requires detail of syllabus in English. I got black and white scan (copy- not original) syllabus from faculty but in my home language, so I need NAATI to translate them before applying. However, it is so expensive to get done since each page costs about AUD$50x12pages. Do you know any other ways to get positive assessment? Will CPA accept black and white copy?

Thanks so much.


----------



## pvermani (Aug 1, 2016)

travelling to Southern Inland next month. Any1 else travelling too? any update about job opportunities??


----------



## beni29 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi everyone Can anyone please help me with visa 887 document checklist 
Thanks in advance 
Good luck everyone waiting for their grants


----------



## RKhan (Jul 15, 2016)

*489 sa*

Hello Everyone,
I submitted my visa application on 20th June, call for medical 30th June, submitted Medical 20th July, asked for some documents 27th September, Submitted documents 1st October. Now waiting for outcome.

Is there anyone else from Pakistan (as it will give some idea about the processing time from specific country) who has launched the 489 application and is waiting. please get in touch.

Furthermore, 489 immigrants in SA could you kindly guide what sort of challenges would we be facing in Adelaide and adjoining areas in terms of job etc.

Thanks.


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello

Can you please help.

I have received invitation around 45 days ago for 489 FS. And provided medicals, pcc, sponsor declaration as CO demanded. No employer verification yet. All other things i think now completed. Can you judge by when the visa can be granted.??


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

robinbharara14 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you please help.
> 
> I have received invitation around 45 days ago for 489 FS. And provided medicals, pcc, sponsor declaration as CO demanded. No employer verification yet. All other things i think now completed. Can you judge by when the visa can be granted.??


Hi - it would be prudent and helpful if you update your signature with timeline...that would give a fair idea and it would be easy to respond to your query.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

robinbharara14 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you please help.
> 
> I have received invitation around 45 days ago for 489 FS. And provided medicals, pcc, sponsor declaration as CO demanded. No employer verification yet. All other things i think now completed. Can you judge by when the visa can be granted.??


may b it depends on ur occupation. I got my grant within 2 months. see my signature


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi - it would be prudent and helpful if you update your signature with timeline...that would give a fair idea and it would be easy to respond to your query.


Analyst programmer
Positive Skill Assesment : March , 2015
iELTS - Positive (Overall 6.5) : March , 2015 , 7 - 7 - 6 - 6
EOI with family sponsor : April , 2016 with 65 points
Invite (489FS) Melbourne: SEP 14, 2016
Visa Application filed : SEP 27, 2016
CO assigned 5 Oct and asked for medical and form 80
Provided medical 23 Oct with form 80
CO asked for sponsor declaration : 4 Nov
Provided sponsor declaration : 7 Nov
Employer verification : Not yet
Visa Grant : ???

Can you guess now the status .


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> may b it depends on ur occupation. I got my grant within 2 months. see my signature


Hello

My profession is analyst programmer. Points 65. Same as your. 489 FS victoria. Age 30 pts. Exp 10. Qualification 10 pts . FS 10 PTS.
Positive Skill Assesment : March , 2015
iELTS - Positive (Overall 6.5) : March , 2015 , 7 - 7 - 6 - 6
EOI with family sponsor : April , 2016
Invite (489FS) Melbourne: SEP 14, 2016
Visa Application filed : SEP 27, 2016
CO assigned 5 Oct and asked for medical and form 80
Provided medical 23 Oct with form 80
CO asked for sponsor declaration : 4 Nov
Provided sponsor declaration : 7 Nov
Employer verification : Not yet
Visa Grant : ???

Employer verification happened in ur case?


----------



## adeel32 (Sep 15, 2016)

hrkhadka said:


> may b it depends on ur occupation. I got my grant within 2 months. see my signature


Hi Robin

I want to apply to RDA Southern land for subclass 489 as "Telecom Network Engineer", but after reading conditions, RDA ask to show "Onshore" 01 year experience for this category. Can you please help me if i have outside Asutralia Experience then RDA will give me visa?


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

robinbharara14 said:


> Hello
> 
> My profession is analyst programmer. Points 65. Same as your. 489 FS victoria. Age 30 pts. Exp 10. Qualification 10 pts . FS 10 PTS.
> Positive Skill Assesment : March , 2015
> ...


no it didnt happened in my case... i was granted visa direct without any contact with co or anyone related to immigration. no employer verification done. but it does happens often so be alert.


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Dear friends, anybody got invite this round. I am at 65 eoi submitted on 6th nov. 263111

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

I request expert comments why i am not getting invite whn i have submitted EOI ON 06/11/16 with 65 points in 263111. Skill select shows cutoff as 15/11/16 last round i.e. 21st dec16. Please advise.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## amersherif (Dec 23, 2016)

*Many thanks*



zeekay said:


> Hi to all the 489 visa applicants and the rest of the Users of the EXPATFORUM.
> 
> Steps in applying for SRS - State Sponored 489 Visa;
> 
> ...


Many thanks


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Question*

What after one gets the grant 

- do we have to land in South Australia and we can land anywhere in Australia
- What is first thing to do post landing ? Do we need to register ourselves anywhere ?
- How long we have to stay (min days ) for all formalities to be completed ? as I am planning to return and search for job from here..






zeekay said:


> Hi to all the 489 visa applicants and the rest of the Users of the EXPATFORUM.
> 
> Steps in applying for SRS - State Sponored 489 Visa;
> 
> ...


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

*VISA 489 Entitlement*

Is VISA 489 holders entitled for Australia Govt. Medicare ?
Are their kids entitled for Govt. Schooling and considered at par with PR/citizens for school fees ?


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

ravs77 said:


> Is VISA 489 holders entitled for Australia Govt. Medicare ?
> Are their kids entitled for Govt. Schooling and considered at par with PR/citizens for school fees ?


Answer to question 1: No
Answer to question 2: Yes

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindm (Jun 1, 2016)

sorry for the wrong post in wrong forum


----------



## arvindm (Jun 1, 2016)

I have few queries, while applying Skillset. Please help on it
1. I did my B.Tech (Computer Science), from 1998 - 2002
2. I had worked as associate professor for 2 yrs in engineering college, Now it is shutdown (I have experience documents but no one there to support, for further queries as well as inquires.)
3. I did my M.Tech (Computer Science) from 2004 - 2006
4. I had worked 2 yrs in IBM from 2006 - 2008
5. I had worked 2yrs in one of the reputed consultant but it shutdown as now and no one there to support.
6. Currently I am working with Hewlett packard from last 6 years
As you can see above step 2 and step 5, the engineering college and the consultant were closed. my query is do i include them, if yes how? please help me on this.

and also request you to please send me some of the formats for applying skillset through [email protected]

Thanking you


----------



## arvindm (Jun 1, 2016)

I have few queries, while applying Skillset for Australia PR. Please help on it
1. I did my B.Tech (Computer Science), from 1998 - 2002
2. I had worked as associate professor for 2 yrs in engineering college, Now it is shutdown (I have experience documents but no one there to support, for further queries as well as inquires.)
3. I did my M.Tech (Computer Science) from 2004 - 2006
4. I had worked 2 yrs in IBM from 2006 - 2008
5. I had worked 2yrs in one of the reputed consultant but it shutdown as now and no one there to support.
6. Currently I am working with Hewlett packard from last 6 years
As you can see above step 2 and step 5, the engineering college and the consultant were closed. my query is do i include them, if yes how? please help me on this.

and also request you to please provide me some of the formta sfor applying documents through [email protected]


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

drjengoa said:


> Answer to question 1: No
> Answer to question 2: Yes
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


thanks
Can you confirm how much it cost for medical insurance for family of 3 (2 adults and 1 kid)


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

ravs77 said:


> thanks
> Can you confirm how much it cost for medical insurance for family of 3 (2 adults and 1 kid)


I don't know. Can you Google it? You may find some useful information. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbs1983 (Feb 19, 2017)

I am newbie.

I have 55 points. Can i proceed with 55 points on this 489 visa?

Please guide.

Thanks


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

shabbs1983 said:


> I am newbie.
> 
> I have 55 points. Can i proceed with 55 points on this 489 visa?
> 
> ...


Please do. I had 55 points, applied last year (August) and received grant today. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

Whats your occupation. which state you got. whats your english score.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

pradeeshkumar said:


> Whats your occupation. which state you got. whats your english score.


I'm a mechanical engineer. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

zeekay said:


> Hi to all the 489 visa applicants and the rest of the Users of the EXPATFORUM.
> 
> Steps in applying for SRS - State Sponored 489 Visa;
> 
> ...


Hi friends,

Very useful information elaborated by you guys.


I have a query, please explain if possible :
I have received positive assessment from Vetassess, I have logged EOI on Skillselect and choose NSW as preferred state. 
I have neither applied to any other state nor at any other website, please let me know whether I should log in to any other website too (except skillselect) ? I am ready to move at any state, should I generate another EOI for other states (in same login of course?)

Your reply will be very important for me.


ANZ : 341111
EOI : 20.11.2017
points : 50 + 10(SS)


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi Red Man,

Can you please tell me for which region you received the Visa ?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

HARESHNN said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Very useful information elaborated by you guys.
> 
> ...



Hi,
You better to lodge new EOI and apply for south Australia as your job is in demand list.then go to SA site and you may find the all info
Home


----------



## BuBu123 (Mar 15, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi,
> You better to lodge new EOI and apply for south Australia as your job is in demand list.then go to SA site and you may find the all info
> Home


Any idea what does reference letter mean? I wanted to apply for 489 NSW. 261313 wth 75 includng SS. Please throw some light.


----------



## Zeeshannn (Apr 8, 2018)

Mechanical 
Age points 30
IELTS 7 points 10
Skill assessment points 15 
Total 55 
I have got saudi arab experience but im a free lancer under sponsorship of kafeel who makes 2nd party contracts and allows me to work. But acc to saudi law, i am employee of my kafeel not the second parties i.e manpower suppliers who send me to work on rental basis on different companies. 
Question #1 how i can get relevant experience points claim? Documents required?
Question # 2 with total 55 points, can i apply for tasmania 489 and can go there with ease or there isn't any chance with 55?


----------



## sh_dh1 (Jan 23, 2017)

*HI*



zeekay said:


> Hi to all the 489 visa applicants and the rest of the Users of the EXPATFORUM.
> 
> Steps in applying for SRS - State Sponored 489 Visa;
> 
> ...






HI all 

I am new to this forum . Seen this post its very useful > can anyone pls help me with my query .,

I cleared my IELTS with 8 bands , Vetassess assessment positive for Code : 223111 done in October 2016 shows my experience as 6.6 years. I have submitted my EOI under 489 Regional . The experience they are considering is for 5-8 years and giving points according to that which is 10 whereas my experience counts between 8-10 years and gives 15 points. This non consideration of experience is giving me 70 points instead of 75 points . please help how should i go about it and moreover what should i do in order to go further in gettign thru the invite as I have been waiting for the occupation to open since last 1 and half year . I submitted my EOI on 10.07.2018. Qualified for 70 points at that time but after 01.08.2018 qualify for 75 points which it has not updated and is not reflecting , 



is there any whats app group for aspiring immigrants , pls share details 

Thanks in anticipation
SD


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sh_dh1 said:


> HI all
> 
> I am new to this forum . Seen this post its very useful > can anyone pls help me with my query .,
> 
> ...


Have you enter the correct dates in your EOI and leave the TO DATE blank ?
EOI must be updated automatically when your gain the points due to age or exp


----------



## sh_dh1 (Jan 23, 2017)

yes i am sure i have put exact dates


----------



## sh_dh1 (Jan 23, 2017)

sh_dh1 said:


> yes i am sure i have put exact dates


my Employment dates considered are from 1/12/2007 to 08/05/2009 which counts to be 1 year, 5 months and 8 days and then from 08/2011 to present which counts to be 
7 years , 28 days so total if I count is 8 years 6 months and 5 days ,


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sh_dh1 said:


> my Employment dates considered are from 1/12/2007 to 08/05/2009 which counts to be 1 year, 5 months and 8 days and then from 08/2011 to present which counts to be
> 7 years , 28 days so total if I count is 8 years 6 months and 5 days ,


Have kept the TO DATE blank (fill no any date) for the current employment and mark current/previous employment is RELEVANT?
If So that's strange.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello Respected Member,

I am looking for 489 in 2334 Electronics.
Can any one tell me I am eligible for it or not?

Your reply will be appreciated.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> Hello Respected Member,
> 
> I am looking for 489 in 2334 Electronics.
> Can any one tell me I am eligible for it or not?
> ...


Unfortunately, I do not see any eligibility for 489 (except NT) and 189 with your current points so I would suggent you to improve your English score from PTE.
I presume you will gain 5 points for your experience too.
I you have 70 points in hand then, You will have a change for 189 and 489 from SA.
good luck bro.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> Unfortunately, I do not see any eligibility for 489 (except NT) and 189 with your current points so I would suggent you to improve your English score from PTE.
> I presume you will gain 5 points for your experience too.
> I you have 70 points in hand then, You will have a change for 189 and 489 from SA.
> good luck bro.


Thanks Sir,

I am working since Jan 2012. till date.
So my work points i guess are enough.


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

*need advise*

Hi experts and stalwarts, 


I am trying to assess what visa and skilled occupation should I apply for. I have done engineering in electronics but my current work experience (less than 3 years), aligns more with a contract administrator profile.


Given I would not be able to claim points for work experience and I would have to largely depend upon relative sponsorship ( my sister lives in Adelaide) points to get ahead, I have 2 options:

1. Electronics engineer 489 or 189: what are the chances of obtaining positive skill assessment with mere CDR academics related episodes. And with a cap of 300 on the electronics engineer, any chance of getting an invite with 65 points? 

2. Contract administrator: the immi site does not mention 489 (F) whereas, South Australia visa site mentions both 489 (F) and 489 (S/T). How can we determine which one holds true? I want to go for family sponsorship as that would get me past 65 points.

Would be really grateful to anyone who can clarify these. I am really stressing out. 

Thanks


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

Bimz said:


> Hi experts and stalwarts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,
For EA assessment create CDRs and apply to EA, even I have created all academics CDRs and received positive EA assessment as electronics engineer.

Answer to your later part, currently chain migration is closed for electronics engineer for south Australia. So if you want to apply to south Australia need to wait till they reopen it, may be in July but not sure when will they do it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi,

I am living Australia. My sister and her husband want to migrate here. They are in different occupation list. My brother in law, developer programmer and sister social worker. Can I sponsor my brother in law. Because he can get more score than my sister. Could anyone please help?

Regards,
Sn Rafi


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can sponsor your brother-in-law so long as you can show your relationship with him.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am living Australia. My sister and her husband want to migrate here. They are in different occupation list. My brother in law, developer programmer and sister social worker. Can I sponsor my brother in law. Because he can get more score than my sister. Could anyone please help?
> 
> ...


Technically you can but I got to know about this recently that 2613 which is pro rata occupation wont get invited fir 489 FS Visa because 189 is still left for current fiscal year. ISCAH also confirmed that DHA have policy due to which pro rata doesn't get invited for FS 489. You can still apply and wait because last time Sep 2016 was the time pro rata got invite for 489 FS.


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

Hi NB, 

I have a question about Skill Assessment and would like to have your ideas. I got ITA from SA 489, in the SA application and EOI I mentioned about my current Skill Assessment (valid) but without my current company. I also re-assessed and have a new Skill assessment to assess my latest exp. with the current company also. Now, when I lodging my Visa application, can I use new Skill assessment or use the one I declared from EOI? 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

khoaduong said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a question about Skill Assessment and would like to have your ideas. I got ITA from SA 489, in the SA application and EOI I mentioned about my current Skill Assessment (valid) but without my current company. I also re-assessed and have a new Skill assessment to assess my latest exp. with the current company also. Now, when I lodging my Visa application, can I use new Skill assessment or use the one I declared from EOI?
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


You can use the latest assessment .
Upload a copy of the old assessment also 

Cheers


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

NB said:


> You can use the latest assessment.
> Upload a copy of the old assessment also
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply, much appreciated.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks a very valuable information provided and was looking for it.


----------

